# MY NEW TOY  !!!!!



## goliath (Jun 21, 2014)

they say if its too good to be true ... well most times it is.

this time I WON !!!!!!!!

MY NEW TOY ......  2812 Hobart slicer, ya gotta be my size to move it . over 80 pounds . i had a small 10" slicer and it was great, but i wanted to upgrade to do full slabs of bacon. just a thing i wanted to do.

SOOOOOOOO i kept an eye on Craigslist every day, sometimes twice, and other buy and sell sites and this 2812 Hobart was listed for $250. automatically think its a misprint and call the guy. the picture was lousy so he emailed me a couple more, LIKE NEW ... even had the sharpening attachment ...

said that was the price, had just bought a coffee shop and didnt wanna do sandwiches etc. i said ILL TAKE IT .... BUT i live 800 miles away ... BUT ... i have a buddy a few miles away from you so he will pop by to get it. so buddy cant find buddy ... auto correct sent him to 104 st instead of 104A and then buddy dropped off the earth. 2 days later i finally get a hold of him and he is still holding it for me.....  buddy meets buddy this time and when buddy #1 sees the unit he throws it in the truck before anyone can move, throws out $250 and drives away .... oh .. he did test run it.

unit is 4 years old ... AND NO COPS KNOCKED AT THE DOOR YET ...  HA HA HA

just a dream to use... actually i cant understand how well and easy it works, and easy to clean. watched the youtube videos....

ANYWAYS .. YA IM LONG WINDED... AND EXCITED    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






here it is ... and those are full 10" slices of bacon or more !!

Goliath













DSCN0491.JPG



__ goliath
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCN0492.JPG



__ goliath
__ Jun 21, 2014


















DSCN0493.JPG



__ goliath
__ Jun 21, 2014


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice congrats


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW, sounded like impossiable to get.

You will love it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lucky!!!!!! I'd have to imagine that everything coming out of your kitchen is getting sliced now!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow! Sweet! While you're on a run, did ya ask if he had a vac-sealer or a meat mixers, or a hydraulic sausage stuffer or a Hobart stand mixer? Obviously you should have run out and bought a lotto ticket!

Congrats man.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice score!  Congrats !!   Just out of curiosity, what were the other "buy and sell sites" you were following >?


----------



## venture (Jun 21, 2014)

Holy crap?

That would make me long winded?

Please get on your knees and beg forgiveness for what you did to that poor guy?

Then enjoy a great slicer!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## goliath (Jun 22, 2014)

i just check Craigslist, Kijiji, and the local Facebook buy and sell group.

i already have a full line of LEM grinder, meat mixer , stuffer and vac sealer so my hunt is over for equipment. i even turned down a free commercial stainless steel blast chiller to make a smoker out of last week. i figured it was TOO big and would feel the need to fill it when i did a smoke and that would take the fun out of it for me. 20 pound batches of sausage is enough work, its the clean up that sucks !!!!  i made myself a large freezer build last fall and just love it.

yesterday was busy, sliced 50 lbs of bacon, made my 1st fatties and the wife just loved that, and did up 20 lbs of kielbasa that i am smoking today.

sorry no pics of anything but the slicer... next time i guess.

Goliath


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2014)

What a great find......  congrats.......


----------



## foamheart (Jun 22, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> . i figured it was TOO big and would feel the need to fill it when i did a smoke and that would take the fun out of it for me. 20 pound batches of sausage is enough work, its the clean up that sucks !!!!


You are wise beyond your years "G"!


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2014)

Great purchase. You are going to have fun with this.

Disco


----------



## troy peters (Jun 22, 2014)

He likes it so much he offered to slice and package all my bacon for me. :yahoo:


----------



## goliath (Jun 22, 2014)

pinch yourself ... your dreaming again big fella ...  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow!!!

What a Score!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









A Goliath for a Goliath!!

Bear


----------



## pappapig (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome score, let me know if you need a manual or have any questions, I'd be glad to help. :biggrin:


----------



## java (Jun 24, 2014)

SCOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!!!


----------

